# Unitronic H2Oi 2015 Sale



## [email protected] (Jul 3, 2013)

Unitronic is pleased to announce its H2Oi 2015 Sale, starting September 17, extending through October 4, 2015!

Unitronic’s H2Oi Sale Promotions can be found below. Make sure to Pre-Register to take advantage of the increased savings if you are attending H2Oi 2015!

• *$100 OFF** on NEW Unitronic Performance Software installations when you Pre-Register for your flash at H2Oi. Pre-Registration will run from September 17 through October 2, 2015.

• *$50 OFF** on NEW Unitronic Performance Software installations (if not pre-registered), only available at H2Oi 2015.

• *Up to 20% OFF** on select Unitronic Performance Hardware, only available at H2Oi 2015.



Be sure to Pre-Register for your Unitronic Performance Software Flash to receive the *FULL $100 discount*. Pre-Registration ends Friday, October 2, 2015 at 8:00PM Eastern Standard Time (EST).



* Only applicable on NEW Performance Software Installations. NOT applicable on Upgrades, etc. Cannot be combined with any other promotions.


----------



## [email protected] (Jul 3, 2013)

Take advantage of the savings! $100 off your new Performance Software when you pre-register online before October 2.


----------

